# Z6098 Wayne Booth 'Usuki's Black Magic' (SB 'darkside' x roth ' arabian knight')



## paphioland (Jun 27, 2007)

dorsal=6.1
idiv petal length 15
petal width 2.1

ns 18


----------



## bwester (Jun 27, 2007)

WoW!!
I like!!!!


----------



## bwester (Jun 27, 2007)

where did you get it????


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice one, indeed!


----------



## paphioland (Jun 27, 2007)

bwester said:


> where did you get it????



From OZ


----------



## Heather (Jun 27, 2007)

Cool dorsal, for sure!


----------



## paphioland (Jun 27, 2007)

bwester said:


> where did you get it????



Terry says it is the best WB he has bloomed.


----------



## paphioland (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks heather. I really can't take any credit for this plant. It came as is. LOL


----------



## bwester (Jun 27, 2007)

OZ!! 
Shucks, I hate I cant buy direct from them.....


----------



## Candace (Jun 27, 2007)

> From OZ



Of course you did


----------



## paphioland (Jun 27, 2007)

don't get huffy Candace lol


----------



## Candace (Jun 27, 2007)

Jealousy is a cruel emotion.


----------



## paphioland (Jun 27, 2007)

very true


----------



## Candace (Jun 27, 2007)

Do you live within driving distance of OZ? I'm about a 2- 21/2 hr. drive.


----------



## paphioland (Jun 27, 2007)

Candace said:


> Do you live within driving distance of OZ? I'm about a 2- 21/2 hr. drive.



no. I live in NY


----------



## Candace (Jun 27, 2007)

Maybe one day I'll bake him cookies and drive over. Course knowing my luck he's diabetic or allergic to chocolate!


----------



## paphioland (Jun 27, 2007)

Candace said:


> Maybe one day I'll bake him cookies and drive over. Course knowing my luck he's diabetic or allergic to chocolate!



I wouldn't unless you know him well or have an appointment . LOL


----------



## Candace (Jun 27, 2007)

I know, I'm kidding! Sort of.


----------



## paphioland (Jun 28, 2007)

Candace said:


> I know, I'm kidding! Sort of.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 28, 2007)

Stunning display! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2007)

Candace, why don't you contact Dean Hung or John Chant and ask to join in next time they go there?


----------



## Candace (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, two reasons actually. One, I don't have the greenhouse space to buy much more and "if I go I will spend". 'Tis my motto. I have a habit of picking out the most expensive plant in any given nursery. I'm like that with jewelry, too. Weird.


----------



## Marco (Jun 28, 2007)

probably like that with chocolate too lol


----------



## Candace (Jun 28, 2007)

> probably like that with chocolate too lol



Gasp, I think you know the inner me.


----------



## paphioland (Jun 28, 2007)

Candace said:


> Well, two reasons actually. One, I don't have the greenhouse space to buy much more and "if I go I will spend". 'Tis my motto. I have a habit of picking out the most expensive plant in any given nursery. I'm like that with jewelry, too. Weird.



me too, not jewelry though lol


----------



## paphioland (Jul 11, 2007)

the bottom flower topped off with a 6.6 cm dorsal before falling off


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 2, 2019)

Super form and presentation! Awards?


----------



## troy (Mar 2, 2019)

Very old thread!! Holy moly, greenpaph, I've been looking at photos of your plants from archives for years, you went on a 10 year hiatus??


----------



## emydura (Mar 3, 2019)

Great to see you back Peter. I always loved seeing your Paphs, especially the multi-florals. I look forward to seeing you post some of your plants.

Unfortunately, Ken (Paphioland) has the left the forum. A great loss. He supposedly has a facebook page. Does anyone know it?


----------



## cpmaniac (Mar 3, 2019)

That's a real beauty.


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 3, 2019)

emydura said:


> Great to see you back Peter. I always loved seeing your Paphs, especially the multi-florals. I look forward to seeing you post some of your plants.
> 
> Unfortunately, Ken (Paphioland) has the left the forum. A great loss. He supposedly has a facebook page. Does anyone know it?


Thank you David and Troy! I had a couple of crisis in my life! Lost many plants in the process. Trying to get back on my feet.
Peter


----------

